# My new hedgehog



## dragonfly3007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards but I've been reading them for a while. I just got my first hedgehog today after several months of research and planning 

She is not the colour I thought I'd end up with at all! I'm a fan of the darker hedgies but when I saw her photo online I just fell in love.

I haven't named her yet -- I'm really slow to name things. It usually takes me a week or two before I can settle on something :lol:

I just wanted to introduce her to the boards! I love looking at other hedgie pics so I thought I'd share. I will definitely post more pics in the future!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She is sooo cute!! I love her coloring!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC! Congrats on your new girl, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just lovely! Look at those ears!! I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## jcrain712 (Jan 27, 2010)

I usually prefer darker hedgies but that lil fella is cute!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Adorable!  

She looks like a "Peaches" lol


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's adorable  Welcome to HHC and congratulations on your new addition to the family


----------



## dragonfly3007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! She has such a funny, sweet personality. I've been playing with her all evening. She's been quite sleepy but she had a big day (the car ride home was over an hour long and she was awake for the whole thing).

I got her to eat some supper but I don't think she's had anything to drink yet. When should I be worried? She's pooped twice and they've been a nice, normal consistency and a good brown colour (no green), and she peed on the way home but hasn't had a drink all day. I assume all is well for now but I'm definitely going to keep an eye on her.

Here's another pic!  It's a bit blurry but as I'm sure you all know, they move around a LOT! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh! That little pink nose! Talk about angelic. Such an innocent and sweet face.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Omg! She is sooo cute! look at those big cute ears  
shes adorable!
congrats on your new hedgie and welcome to HHC :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's just to cute  welcome to HHC


----------

